# Fun with my new 28



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

3/4 oz. load of #6’s wreak havoc on these wild birds!


----------



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

I've been giving some thought to something more nimble that a 12-gauge side-by-side. Clearly your new shotgun works well. What did you get?


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Thank you OtherJeff!
Beretta Silver Pigeon in 28 gauge.


----------



## bfrankl (Jan 28, 2021)

Looks like you got a bird that grew an antler in one of them pics!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

You ain't wrong about that 28 guage. I own a CZ Ringneck SxS in 28guage. My favorite gun to shoot and carry for upland game, ever! Perfect for ruffies, swings so fast and smooth for the tight fast shots in the timber. Totally smashes roosters, nothing better for quail and huns. Wont carry it in the Chukar hills, need a composite gun or lower price pointed wood stock for that kind of abuse. For me, it's also been less than ideal when hunting sharpies, I prefer my 12 guage for that.

Congrats on a successful and awesome looking adventure.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

It also took out that Coyote for a total of 16 roosters, 3 Sharptail, and the one Coyote with exactly one box of 25 shells used.
My dog is still mad at me for the misses…..


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

tigerpincer said:


> You ain't wrong about that 28 guage. I own a CZ Ringneck SxS in 28guage. My favorite gun to shoot and carry for upland game, ever! Perfect for ruffies, swings so fast and smooth for the tight fast shots in the timber. Totally smashes roosters, nothing better for quail and huns. Wont carry it in the Chukar hills, need a composite gun or lower price pointed wood stock for that kind of abuse. For me, it's also been less than ideal when hunting sharpies, I prefer my 12 guage for that.
> 
> Congrats on a successful and awesome looking adventure.


Let’s just say that after the nasty brambles I took that Beretta through that the stock is now ‘broken in’ with 3 scratches I am trying to oil out.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

MrShane said:


> Let’s just say that after the nasty brambles I took that Beretta through that the stock is now ‘broken in’ with 3 scratches I am trying to oil out.


The first hunt I took my CZ 28 on was a White tailed Ptarmigan hunt in the high Uintah's. Should a been fine but it actually fell out of my pack at the worst possible time(when crossing a rockpile bridge) dinged the rib, barrel and stock. Was pretty upset.


----------



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

I've got a CZ Bobwhite in 12 that I really like, and my first gun was the CZ 24 pistol my grandfather brought back from the southern Europe campaign. So someone recommending a CZ will always get my attention. I'll look into both though. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

You are really missing out if you don't use that 28 on chukar! It's what they were made for.
I have used mine on huns, sharptail, ruff, and blue grouse and lots of farm pheasants.
Wild roosters are so rare in my world I still bring out the big gun but you have me reconsidering that.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Hey Gordon,
It’s not that I don’t want to use my little 28 on Chukars, it’s my knees that don’t want to chase the feathered Devil’s spawn.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

The only reason I leave my 28 at home on the Chukar hunt is it's got an attractive Wooden stock. I beat my guns up hunting Chukar. I have no doubt the guage would be all I'd need and more. I've always wanted to hunt Chukar with a 16 or 28 guage but would want a composite stock or less attractive wooden stock. The CZ isnt a top dollar gun but it's $1100.00 gun with nice looking wood finish that I want to keep that way. I learned a hard lesson taking it Ptarmigan hunting that I'll have a hard time wanting to repeat.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

MrShane said:


> 3/4 oz. load of #6’s wreak havoc on these wild birds!


Probably a good idea to buy a 28 or 16 . They are the only shells you can find on the shelves 🤔


----------

